# Hemianthus micranthemoides



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

Anybody know how to propagate H.Micranthemoides? The LFS here gave me a few strands 2 weeks ago,but unfortunately its not doing well. I think my lights are adequate,3.8 watts/gal., I have CO2 plusregular dosing of iron,potassium and Nitrate. Is it a sensitive plant? Almost all the leaves have turned dull green from their bright green color.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Pearlweed is generally an easy plant to keep. It is probably still settling into your tank. When I have received it in the past, it sometimes takes a week or two to settle in and get growing. Give it a bit more time...if it is not doing well you can simply give it a "haircut" and it should put out some new growth.

Was your LFS a smaller mom and pop type store or one of the big chain stores? I have noticed that the big chain stores sell a lot of emersed grown plants. It could be that your H. micranthemoides was grown emersed and is just transitioning to submersed growth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Another name for this plant is Baby tears. All you need to do to propagate it is to cut the tops off the replant in the gravel. Give the plant some time to settle in it may take it a little while to get started good. But once it does it will spread throughout your tank. One thing I like about this plant is it can be used as a background, mid-ground or ground cover plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is not a rapid grower, but, for me, it grows under almost any conditions. It seems to prefer to grow floating, and it does quite well without CO2 additions under conditions where more sensitive plants die. The tiniest little bits of it will eventually spread over the surface and block out light for the plants underneath. Since it grows well floating, it must be better than many other aquarium plants at getting iron out of the water when iron is not in good supply.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Almost forgot, you should check out the Plantfinder for more info on this plant. Look for Hemianthus micranthemoides in the Genus pulldown!


----------

